# More cheese.  Salt too.



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 17, 2021)

Lazy Sunday afternoon here in FL.  loving these cooler temps for cold smokes.  Decided to make a run to Publix.  Grabbed Havarti, pepper jack, tons of sharp cheddar, some regular jack, Irish cheddar, Vermont cheddar.  The real kicker was 2lb blocks of Cabot Seriously Sharp Cheddar were 9.99. Grabbed 6 of those.  2 in the smoker and 4 in the freezer for another day.   
 I decided to try and do some salt for the first time. Got some coarse sea salt.    

Using hickory and apple pellets in the tray tonight.


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 17, 2021)

Just went out to check on it.   No breeze tonight.  The whole lanai has a smoke haze.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 17, 2021)

Must be a good cheese smoking day! Have some in the smoker now along with paprika and mixed nuts. But had to shovel a path to smoker first... betting you didn't have that problem!

Ryan


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 17, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Must be a good cheese smoking day! Have some in the smoker now along with paprika and mixed nuts. But had to shovel a path to smoker first... betting you didn't have that problem!
> 
> Ryan



I haven’t seen snow fall here in 20 years.   

How long do you smoke the paprika?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 17, 2021)

Nice setup.  How long did you smoke the cheese?     I like the double vent setup on top.  What brand/model is that smoker?


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 17, 2021)

cmayna said:


> Nice setup.  How long did you smoke the cheese?     I like the double vent setup on top.  What brand/model is that smoker?



It’s a Gen 2 MES 130p. It tops out at 275°, but has a broiler in the top which is nice to seat/crisp up dishes.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2021)

CFLJOHN512 said:


> I haven’t seen snow fall here in 20 years.
> 
> How long do you smoke the paprika?


Last year was the first time I did it, think I only left it in for an hour. Asked my wife today and she said leave it for longer,  so did 4 hours, same as the cheese, using apple pellets in amnps.  Definitely has a nice aroma to it!

Ryan


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 18, 2021)

Cheese turned out nicely.   After a few hours in the fridge I vacuum packed it all.   The house still smells like smoke.  I love it!!


----------



## CFLJOHN512 (Jan 18, 2021)

Took the salt out this morning.  So it got about 8-10 hours of smoke.  Has a nice tan color to it and smells amazing.  I can’t wait to try it on some steak.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 18, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 18, 2021)

Yep,  cheese looks good!

Ryan


----------

